# LAN-Kabel verlegen, aber wie?



## davidwigald11 (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine 50k Leitung und möchte sie jetzt endlich mal ausnutzen. Ich nutze schon seit Ewigkeiten alte Devolo Stecker durch die allerdings gerade mal 10 Mbit bei mir ankommen (Router im Keller, PC auf der ersten Etage) Wlan ist auch nicht das wahre (20 Mbit über einen alten Fritz Repeater 300E)
Daher habe ich mir überlegt ein Lan Kabel bis zu mir zu verlegen und dann über sowas hier: 

TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
und sowas hier:
TP-Link TL-WR802N WLAN Nano-Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

auch vernünftiges Wlan zu bekommen. 

Allerdings ist die Verlegung etwas komplizierter als gedacht. Ich möchte nichts bohren, nageln oder sonst was. Hier 2 Bilder die verdeutlichen wo das Kabel lang muss:

Auf dem ersten Bild kommt das Kabel rechts vom Keller hoch entsprechend  der roten Linie und muss bis zur linken Wand, dann wie auf dem 2. Bild  zu sehen ist, die Wand entlang und durch die Tür. Die Fußleisten, sowie die Leiste der Türschwelle sind abnehmbar und bieten denke ich genug Platz für ein Flachkabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Möglichkeit des ersten Bildes besser ist. Über der Tür quasi an der Decke entlang (blau) oder unter der Tür (rot)?  Wie soll ich Flachkabel überhaupt um so viele Ecken legen wenn ich unter der Tür verlege? Und wie komme ich überhaupt durch die Tür beim 2. Bild egal ob ich oben oder unten verlege?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben

MfG


----------



## Mitchpuken (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Wir haben das Problem mit Hilfe der Außenwand gelöst, ist das bei dir eine Option? Also ganz ohne bohren, nageln oder "sonst was"  geht das nicht, außer du findest ein Kabel, welches mit Liebe und Hoffnung an der Wand hält   Mit min.1 bohren wirst du wohl nicht rumkommen, wenn das Kabel aus dem Gang in ein Zimmer soll. Muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit flachen Lankabel habe.


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

So scharf kannst du auch Flachleitungen nicht biegen, damit sie unter den Fußleisten einfach "verschwinden" 

Und generell lassen sich runde Leitungen konstruktionsbedingt besser verlegen

Ich denke auch, das du wenigstens einmal die Bohrmaschine anwerfen musst


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Ich würde mich eher erkundigen was noch an Leerrohren in den Wänden verfügbar ist, das wäre die einzige realistische Möglichkeit ein Kabel wirklich unsichtbar zu verlegen.


----------



## Deeron (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Ich habe bei mir auch ein Flachbandkabel vom Wohnzimmer ins Arbeitszimmer verlegt. Da musste ich 8 Ecken und 3 Türen bezwingen und dann noch durch eine Tür in das Zielzimmer. Verlegt ist das Kabel hinter den Sockelleisten im Flur und geht bei jeder Tür den Rahmen hoch, oben entlang und wieder in die Sockelleiste. (Weißes Kabel, weiße Türrahmen). Auf den Rahmen hält es mit 4mm breitem 3m-Doppelseitigem Klebeband. Und in das Zimmer bin ich rein indem ich unten an der Tür 1,5mm vom Rahmen abgesägt habe und dort das Kabel reingeschoben habe. Die ganze aktion hat 1,5 h für 25m Kabel gedauert.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Leider sind keine Leerohre in den Wänden. Ich hab allerdings ein Telefonkabel im Zimmer, aber ich habe gehört das es nicht optimal geeignet sein soll selbst wenn es 8 Adern hätte, weil es eben ein Telefonkabel ist und kein Netzwerkkabel.

Verlegen würde ich das Kabel  wahrscheinlich mit einem dezenten weißen Kabelkanal auf weißer Wand und fest machen irgendwie kleben z.b. mit diesen Tesa Teilen, das sollte eigentlich halten. 

@Deeron gute Idee mit dem absägen des Türrahmens. Ich könnte das Kabel komplett an der Decke verlegen den gesamten Flur entlang, dann den Türrahmen runter und unten durch den Rahmen dann schieben wie du beschrieben hast. 

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich dann nur für die Stelle ein Flachbandkabel brauche? Sollte ich dann auch nur an der Stelle ein solches verwenden oder wäre es klüger einfach direkt 20m Flachbandkabel zu kaufen?


----------



## Deeron (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Kauf es direkt am stück. Spart adapterei und ist nicht teurer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## werder96 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Silikon oder heißkleber gehen super zum ankleben für Kabelkanal, wenigstens für den Kanal den ich verwende. Natürlich etwas trocknen lassen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

kleine Kabelkanäle aus dem Baumarkt, dann sieht es nach etwas aus. Ein wenig Werkzeug wirst du dazu wohl in die Hand nehmen müssen


----------



## azzih (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Im Zimmer wo es geht verlegst du es unsichtbar unter der Holzleiste am Boden. An den Türen kann man den Rahmen meist abnehmen und an der Seite der Wand unter diesem Rahmen unsichtbar durchbohren. In Fluren würd ich das Kabel an der Decke entlangziehen.


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Je nach Kabel braucht man einen 18mm Bohrer um ein Steckerende durchs Loch zu bekommen, das ist in der Regel kein Maß das man als Bohrer zuhause rumliegen hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Also ich fass mal zusammen:
-Kabel im Flur an der Decke in einem dünnen Kabelkanal entlang ziehen, da selbst mit Flachbandkabel ich nicht um so viele kleine Ecken und unter der Türschwelle durchkomme
-Festkleben mit Silikon oder Heißkleber
-Durch die Tür entweder Rahmen abnehmen und durch die Wand bohren, oder 1,5mm unten absägen und Flachbandkabel unterhalb des Rahmens legen
-Im Zimmer selbst dann hinter der Fußleiste verlegen

So weit in Ordnung? Oder jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Gibt es ein leerohr das vom keller bis in den ersten geht dort wo ein *schwachstromkabel* schon dirinnen ist, den dort könnte man eventuell das Lan kabel nachträglich mit reinziehen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Leider sind im gesamten Haus keine Leerohre verlegt. Nur Telefonkabel in jedem Zimmer


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Kannst du nicht den Router in das Zimmer holen, wo dein PC steht?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Ich glaub dann würd mir meine Familie aber was anderes erzählen, wegen dem Wlan Empfang  Außerdem hab ich keine Ahnung wo ich das Teil hinhengen soll alleine weil da schon 1000 Kabel wieder mit verbunden sind (Telefon etc)

Also Telefonkabel ist definitiv keine Lösung richtig? Dann bleibt mir ja nur das verlegen...


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also Telefonkabel ist definitiv keine Lösung richtig?



Richtig, das sind doch ganz andere Leitungen


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Mal ne andere Frage: 

Gehen wir mal davon aus ich hab ein Kabel verlegt. Kriege ich damit auch sicher besseres Wlan? Momentan hab ich nen Repeater hier hängen nur zur Signalverstärkung. Mit einem ankommenden Lan Kabel das in einen Switch geht und vom Switch aus einmal in den PC und einmal in den Repeater (der dann als AP genutzt wird) ist das Wlan dann spürbar besser? Also der Repeater bekommt ja theoretisch die volle Bandbreite durch das Lan Kabel. Hat das Wlan, welches vom Repeater ausgeht, dann die selbe Bandbreite?


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Nö, entscheidend ist, was dein Anbieter liefert 

Wenn du das Pech haben solltest, sehr weit weg vom letzten Verteiler zu wohnen,

wird auch die schnellste Verbindung gedrosselt

Und generell gilt, je mehr Geräte du benötigst, umso langsamer wird die Sache


----------



## MfDoom (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

wenn du das richtige Wlankabel hast ist der Empfang 1a


----------



## Sedair (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

An der Decke kannst du auch, dann Ringsum Decken-Zierleisten anbringen, und vorher das Kabel da, wo es hin soll.(die gibt es auch für mitten in der Wand)
Nicht mit Silikon arbeiten, wenn du zu unvorsichtig bist, weil du dich nicht auskennst wird es ne Sauerei. Außerdem ist Silikon nicht überstreichbar.
Besser: Acryl, Heiskleber, Montagekleber (Henkel Produkte) oder Dispersionskleber von Metylan oder NMC z.B.

Bei den Türen geht, wenn überhaupt, eine Seite des Rahmens auf(Der Blendrahmen, auf der Seite wo NICHT die Tür ist)
Sollte das nicht gehen, dann weil die Tür ringsum versiegelt wurde(aufschneiden  ) oder jemand sehr "gewissenhaft" war und nochmal PU-Schaum oder Leim rein gedrückt hat, dann bekommt man die kaum auf, ohne den Rahmen zu zerstören.


----------



## meeen (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Also ich hab nicht alles gelesen aaaaber: Direkt als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe dachte ich hat der nicht alte Telefonkabel vielleicht?

Und da du das hast ist es ja kein Problem. Lan Kabel haben 8 Adern bei denen in bestimmten Spezifikationen aber nur 4 verwendet werden.
Telefonkabel haben auch 4 Adern. Habe im Hauswirtschaftsraum die eine Seite vom Kabel abgeschnitten und eine Buchse eingeführt, Lankabel durchgeschnitten und die 4 belegten Adern mit den 4 Adern der Telefonleitung verbunden. Dann einfach der Lanstecker in den Router.

Oben den Telefonanschluss aus der Wand und die 4 Adern getrennt. Die an einem Lananschluss angelschlossen und das ganze wieder in die Wand. Jetzt habe ich zwei Lananschlüsse  direkt neben meinem PC die sich zwar die Leitung teilen aber direkt am Router angeschlossen sind. 

Bandbreite ist super. Habe DSL 100.000 und es kommt die volle Geschwindigkeit durch das Kabel an.

Einziges Problem war die Kabel in der Wand hatten alle die gleiche Farbe. Habe mit einer 9V Batterie und einer kleinen Lampe dann die einzelnen Adern identifiziert.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Lan Kabel verlegen, aber wie?*

Mein Anbieter liefer 50000 und direkt über ein Lan Kabel kommen bei mir auch diese 50k an. Wenn ich also den Repeater als AP direkt ans Lan Kabel anschließe, welches ich natürlich vorher vom Keller bis zu mir verlegen muss, müsste das Wlan dann doch auch zumindestens näherungsweise diese 50k liefern oder?   

@über mir also jetzt doch mit einem Telefonkabel? Ich dachte die sind nicht unbedingt optimal als Netzwerkkabel geeignet oder etwa doch?


----------



## meeen (10. September 2016)

Es hängt halt davon ab was für ein Kabel in deiner Wand liegt. Mit 4 Adern ist Cat3 und Cat5 möglich. 

Strippenstrolch - Altes Telefonkabel als LAN verwenden

Daran habe ich mich gehalten. Unser Haus ist erst 15 Jahre alt also war wahrscheinlich nicht der älteste Kram verlegt.
Wlan mag ich überhaupt nicht am PC zum surfen und vllt Videos streamen okay aber ich spiele meistens CS:GO.

Gerade getestet: 95.385 kbit/s kommen an. Und es sind noch mehrere andere Nutzer über das Wlan im Internet

Optisch ohne durch zumessen sahen sich die Telfonkabeladern und Lankabeladern verdächtig ähnlich


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2016)

Ja unser Haus wurde 2002 gebaut. Wie viele Adern in der Wand sind weiß ich jetzt nicht aber ich vermute mal einfach es sind 4. 

Ich hab halt nur gelesen das die Telefonkabel auf Dauer nicht als Lan Kabel geeignet sein sollen von wegen Abschirmung her oder weil es eben keine Cat6 Kabel, oder was auch immer das neuste davon ist, sind.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. September 2016)

Mit ein bisschen Glück kann das mit dem Telefonkabel durchaus  funktionieren. 
Bei mir sind 8 Adrige CAT3 Telefonkabel verlegt worden und darüber läuft bei mir völlig problemlos sogar Gigabit-Ethernet...Und ich kann keinen Unterschied zu meinen neuen CAT7 Kabeln feststellen...

Im Privathaushalt kann man das durchaus probieren, dass diese Verkabelung dann nicht den gültigen Normen entspricht ist da ja eher zweitrangig...


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. September 2016)

Woran kann ich denn erkennen ob das jetzt Cat3 Cat5 oder Cat 1 Kabel sind bei mir? Und sagen wir mal das sind Cat1 Kabel oder sowas, hat das dann irgendwelche Schäden als Folge wenn ich es damit probiere, oder ist nur einfach die Verbindung langsam?


----------



## meeen (11. September 2016)

Es sind Telefonkabel und damit dann TAE kabel. Du kann die TAE Buchse gegen eine Lan Buchse tauschen und es wird DSL ankommen. Es gibt sogar passende Adapter habe ich im Internet gesehen dann müsste man garnichts umbauen aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Deep Thought (11. September 2016)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Woran kann ich denn erkennen ob das jetzt Cat3 Cat5 oder Cat 1 Kabel sind bei mir? Und sagen wir mal das sind Cat1 Kabel oder sowas, hat das dann irgendwelche Schäden als Folge wenn ich es damit probiere, oder ist nur einfach die Verbindung langsam?



Die Verbindung ist störanfälliger. Man wird mit Telefonkabel wohl keine 100 m lange Verbindung bei vollem Tempo hin bekommen.
Aber als Notlösung ist es trotzdem meist besser als WLAN. Hab bei mir auch schon Telefonkabel benutzt.

Im schlimmsten Fall muss man bei der Netzwerkkarte ein geringeres Tempo einstellen. Im besten Fall läuft es wie mit einem richtigen LAN-Kabel. Hier hilft probieren. kaputt geht dabei nichts.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. September 2016)

Also man kann nicht erkennen ob es Cat 1 3 oder 5 Kabel sind?

Das heißt einfach ausprobieren und wenn keine Störungen bemerkbar sind und die Geschwindigkeit gut ist dann einfach so lassen? 

Wie sieht das aus mit der Abschirmung ist das in irgendeiner Weise wichtig?

AVM TAE RJ45 DSL Adapter fur Fritz!Box o. Speedport - 4/5 belegt, nicht 1/8: Amazon.de: Elektronik so ein Adapter?


----------



## Deep Thought (11. September 2016)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also man kann nicht erkennen ob es Cat 1 3 oder 5 Kabel sind?



Erkennen kann das im Prinzip schon. Weiterhelfen würde dir das aber wohl nicht... 



> Das heißt einfach ausprobieren und wenn keine Störungen bemerkbar sind und die Geschwindigkeit gut ist dann einfach so lassen?



ja.


> Wie sieht das aus mit der Abschirmung ist das in irgendeiner Weise wichtig?



Natürlich ist die Abschirmung wichtig, sonst gäbe es keine. Je länger das Kabel, desto wichtiger ist dessen Qualität. Du kannst einfach ausprobieren, ob das Telefonkabel bei dir reicht. Oder du kannst gleich ein besseres Kabel aufwendig verlegen. Deine Wahl... 



> AVM TAE RJ45 DSL Adapter fur Fritz!Box o. Speedport - 4/5 belegt, nicht 1/8: Amazon.de: Elektronik so ein Adapter?



Wenn jemand selbst schreibt, dass er sich nicht auskennt, sollte man das Posting ignorieren...

Dieser Adapter ist nur zweipolig. Für (fast-) Ethernet brauchst du mindestens 4, für 1Gbit/s 8 Adern. Hol dir einfach eine normale Netzwerkdose. Notfalls eine mit Lüsterklemmenanschluss, wenn du dir den Anschluss mit LSA-Klemmen nicht zutraust.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. September 2016)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Erkennen kann das im Prinzip schon. Weiterhelfen würde dir das aber wohl nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eher ob die Abschirmung "notwendig" ist, im Sinne von Sicherheit her. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit halt nicht ausreicht kann ich sowieso nichts dran ändern. 

Ah ok das wusste ich nicht mit den Adaptern. Passende mit 4 Adern gibt es also nicht? Wäre ja natürlich deutlich entspannter einfach nur nen Adapter dran zu hängen 

Und muss ich eigentlich am Router im Keller auch was ändern? Oder nur in meinem Zimmer die Telefon Adern mit den Lan Adern verbinden?


----------



## Deep Thought (11. September 2016)

Telefon benutzt nur 2 Adern. Wird also eng mit einem Adapter.

Bei einer bestehenden Telefondose musst du eh an die einzelnen Adern dran. Am anderen Ende des Kabels ist ja vermutlich eine Telefonanlage oder ähnliches, und nicht unbedingt auch eine TAE-Dose.
Wie viele freie Adern hast du überhaupt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. September 2016)

Ich weiß leider nichzt wie viele Adern hab die Dose noch nicht aufgeschraubt. Bin auch erst morgen wieder Zuhause. Von außen kann man das nicht sehen oder? Weil wie doe Dose von außen aussieht weiß ich ungefähr aus dem Kopf

Ich werde es morgen direkt mal ausprobieren. Ich muss mir also wegen der Abschirmung keine Sorgen um die Sicherheit machen oder so, sondern einfach nur drauf achten ob die Geschwindigkeit ausreicht oder nicht?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. September 2016)

Normalerweise liegt zu einem telefonanschluss ein iy(st)y 2x2x0,8.

Wenn du beidseitig die leitungen abklemmen kannst, kannst du durchaus das kabel als Netzwerk Leitung missbrauchen. Aber nur, wenn die leitung am Stück ist und nicht durch jedes zimmer nur durchgeschliffen wurde.

Leitung beidseitig abklemmen, rj 45 stecker druff, auf 100 mbit angeklemmt und fertig. Ist nicht schwer, das Material kostet keine 10 euro und sieht besser aus, als laienhaft ein patchkabel quer durchs haus zu ziehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2016)

So ich melde mich mal zurück!

Testweise hatte ich die Devolo 550 duo+ bestellt nur um zu sehen ob es eine Verbesserung geben würde zu meinen alten. Ich hatte damit gerechnet das die ungefähr 30 von 50 mbit liefern und ich deshalb um ein Kabel nicht herum komme, ob Telefon oder Lan. Sie sind angekommen und liefern tatsächlich unglaubliche 50 mbit, volle Leistung!!! Das hätte ich niemals gedacht und damit hab ich wohl keinen Grund mehr irgendwas an den Telefon Kabeln rum zu fummeln oder ein Lan Kabel zu verlegen.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ich das Wlan auch verbessern kann wenn ich meinen alten Fritz Repeater an den 2. Anschluss des Devolo Steckers anschließe und als AP nutze!


----------

